# Be care when working with Nations Property Solutions



## brentd774 (Feb 9, 2018)

They brought my company on in June of 2015 with the promise of 5000 to 7000 inspections per month. Month after month went by, with only a hand full of orders each month. Then in March of 2016, they again made the promise that they have just onboard some big clients and the work was going to drop any day. And again nothing. The the vendor manager Hailey, called me asking to handle all the preservation work they had. She told me there would be hundreds or properties each month, and that she had 50 ready now, so I accepted the work. In the beginning, everything was fine. Then when the grass cuts started, I was instructed to put all the properties on a 14 day cut cycle, which I did, but they orders weren't being created on their end. I was instructed to continue cutting them and they orders would be created, and that I shouldn't worry. This was yet another lie by Nations Property Solutions. That along with the thousand of dollars in still unpaid work, and this company has really lost my confidence and respect. Every person I talk too says this is not how they operate, and that they will get to the bottom of it, and then I never hear from them again. Now, no one returns my calls and emails, and I've been left wondering if or when I will be paid. 

If you are contacted by NPS (Nations Property Solutions), be very leery of working with them. They have no issue lying to get you on so they can get orders completed, and leave you hanging in the end.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!

So do they owe you for just the GC's completed without WO's? Or is it more than that?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Didn’t I read that NPS filed bankruptcy?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Didn’t I read that NPS filed bankruptcy?


They have or they will either way the result is the same.


----------

